# COMM



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What do you think of way ML Baseball's Commisioner is handling the home run record chase by Bonds?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Classless.........can't wait for him to get out. What is his approval rating, around 0.2%??


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It's really killing him to be there and acting like it's making his life so rough. 
As the commissioner of a sport, he's just being too cynical and un-professional in the public eye. Bud's just simply an idiot and he proved that a couple years ago when he ended the All-star game in a tie. :******: :eyeroll: :******:

He wasn't even there tonight for god's sake and I hope to hell Bonds breaks it when he's not there b/c I don't want to see his clueless face on the tube anymore. 
Alright, I'll get off my :soapbox: now.


----------

